# Plastic Wine Glasses



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Since one of our friends became slightly relaxed and broke a wine glass (with the broken glass ending up in the bottom of her pool), we have been looking for plastic wine glasses. Although I cannot stand the thought of drinking from plastic when we are sitting next to the pool, the idea of having to drain the pool is too horrible to contemplate.

Can anyone suggest where we might buy some (ideally not in flourescent lime green)? We should be obliged for your help.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try the Yellow Store, Steptoes, Ebay or Paps on a good day. The good ones are expensive though.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Since one of our friends became slightly relaxed and broke a wine glass (with the broken glass ending up in the bottom of her pool), we have been looking for plastic wine glasses. Although I cannot stand the thought of drinking from plastic when we are sitting next to the pool, the idea of having to drain the pool is too horrible to contemplate.
> 
> Can anyone suggest where we might buy some (ideally not in flourescent lime green)? We should be obliged for your help.


Alpha mega have clear ones as do Ikea they both also also have beer tankards, and other types of plastic 'glasses'
Regards


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Many thanks for those suggestions. We'll have a wander and see what we can find.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure I have seen these in Paps in Pissouri before


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

SWJ said:


> I'm sure I have seen these in Paps in Pissouri before


Its far far away from Argaka.....


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Its far far away from Argaka.....


The question should be "where can I get plastic wine glasses near Agaka?"


----------

